# What are the signs that your tortoise is dead?



## mintgreeen

I never thought that would have to ask this question. At least not now. I'm pretty sure my tortoise is dead. Still, I would like to make sure before we bury her. My heart is breaking and I don't what I'm going to do without her.


----------



## TechnoCheese

A rigid body is one. What happened to the tortoise, and what makes you think they’re dead?
I’m sorry for your loss, if it comes to that


----------



## Bambam1989

You can try to extend a leg, if rigimortis has set in then the leg will be locked into place. If the leg stretches out and then retracts itself back in, your tort may be alive. If it doesn't then it is likely passed


----------



## mintgreeen

TechnoCheese said:


> A rigid body is one. What happened to the tortoise, and what makes you think they’re dead?
> I’m sorry for your loss, if it comes to that


She hasn't moved for several days now. Her eyes are sunken in and body so light like there's nothing but a shell. Legs where hanging. Her head in her shell like she's sleeping. We've tried soaking her and rising the temperature. Nothing helped. There was a bit of an odd smell in her tank. She doesn't react to anything.


----------



## TechnoCheese

She is likely gone. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## TammyJ

RIP little tortoise. 
I am sorry for your loss. We have all had our experiences with this happening, especially us older ones here. Never easy.


----------



## teresaf

I'm sure you could probably take it to a vet to confirm for peace of mind


----------



## Pearly

My sincere condolences on your loss[emoji217]


----------



## Beanie23

My hermann tortoise died a few days ago with all of those symptoms ;(. I'm here to ease my mind but I'm still heartbroken after only 4 years of keeping him


----------



## Yvonne G

The sunken eyes is the first clue. I'm so sorry both of you have lost your tortoises. It's always a very sad situation. One of our members amended this poem for occasions like this:

www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/in-memoriam.143559/


----------

